# Collecting?



## chase thorn (May 14, 2012)

I am wondering what you tort lovers like to collect? I am 17 and have some pretty odd hobbies that my friends make fun of me for  I love to collect 35mm and 120mm cameras. I also like to collect coins and old lighters from early 1900's. 

What do you like to collect as a hobby?


----------



## tyrs4u (May 14, 2012)

Anything Harry Potter, Pokemon! pikachu mainly. Role playing books... World of Darkness... ;-) sulcata and feeding torts is my hobby


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 14, 2012)

I collect tortoises made of wood, resin, stone, pewter, etc. (yeah, I know...AMAZING!!!), dragons (same) and specific Happy Meals toys.

And I'm not ashamed!


----------



## Blakem (May 14, 2012)

Terry Allan, I honor your ability to be loud and proud! 
I collect old coins, as well as money from different parts of the world. But, my favorite collection is of my knifes...no, I am not a scary person! I don't have any of the strange shaped knifes. Just your average flip out, pocket knife, or knife in a sheath.


----------



## ErikaO (May 14, 2012)

I share an interest with you, Blake; I too, collect old coins and monies from around the world. I also collect hot air balloon pins (a popular thing to collect when you live in Albuquerque). And I also collect minerals, gems, and fossils.


----------



## clare n (May 14, 2012)

Salt n pepper shakers, although not intentionally.... I started with one set of vw beetle ones, then someone saw them and gave me a cow set... Now I have around 12 but I have never actually bought any? I'm not even really that keen on them... It's just gone a bit too far now for me to say I don't actually like them to people haha


----------



## chase thorn (May 14, 2012)

I love collecting things, I have no idea why. I have a lot of antique stores around and I collect things I see. Such as Old keys from the 1800's, Cameras, Maps, Old Lighters, Coins, All sorts of things


----------



## acrantophis (May 14, 2012)

Neat everybody! I collect cacti and succulents, fossils, antique nature or science books, old Godzilla and movie monsters, and I have a life list of reptiles and amphibians species pics I have taken around the world.


----------



## dds7155 (May 14, 2012)

I collect nfl game jerseys and autographed game balls getting into coins ,anyone have a walking liberty half dollar ,,since we talking about collecting ,i'll trade a bret favre singed game ball with psa/dna and his coa to for a few coins ,,,


----------



## chase thorn (May 14, 2012)

I have a couple thousand invested in coins  not a good sign!


----------



## Angi (May 14, 2012)

I collect rocks,but just add them to my yard, turlte and tortoise statues and wine stoppers , I only have two so far. I really try not to collect things.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 14, 2012)

Im a big sports guy so I have jerseys, balls, bats, shoes and other sports memorabilia.


----------



## jackrat (May 14, 2012)

I have a large skull collection. I also collect knives. Over the years ,I've amassed quite a collection of bad habits also.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 15, 2012)

I collect the little dinosaurs from Safari, LTD. (Carnegie Collection, Wild Safari, etc.). I'm a dino-nut, and I can get pretty anal about dinosaur figurines that are anatomically correct! Those are relatively cheap, intricately modeled, ornately painted, and so many left to add to the shelf!


----------



## Herphiles (May 15, 2012)

I've collected a lot of things over the years. I'm a geek at heart though, my biggest collections are sci-fi books (well books in general but mostly sci-fi lol), table top gaming miniatures (mechwarrior, warmachine etc...), magic the gathering cards (not as much recently but I've got a TON of them), and animals!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2012)

If I have more than two of something, its a "collection!!"

Mainly I collect books, coins, stamps, cactus, dolls, Jim Beam bottles (the old telephone ones) and I have a GREAT collection of old used lumber.


----------



## Kerryann (May 15, 2012)

My husband would say I collect shoes and clothes , but I have a few different collections. I collect non christmasy penguins for my family room. I collect antique chickens for my kitchen. I have just started collecting tortoises for my living room. I have a room that I decorated all in antiques so I collect cool antiques for that room. 
My biggest collection though is my holiday decorations. I collect christmas stuff and hanukkah decorations. By the end of November my house looks like Christmas and Hanukkah puked in every room. I have at least one tree in every room. I love the holidays.  Last year we even had a festivus pole.
My husband collects sports memorabilia so he has a hoard of that in the room I call his man hole.. He hates that and says it's his man cave.


----------



## nickercrombie (May 15, 2012)

I collect unique/limited edition whiskey and beer bottles, as well as shot glasses. All of my friends get me shot glasses when they travel and I travel quite a bit for work, so I'd venture to say I have around 120 shot glasses in total. My girlfriend collects magnets, which cover the entire front of our fridge, and growing constantly!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 15, 2012)

I love this thread!!!! I collect rocks, lots of rocks, fossils, house plants, old-style piggy banks (the kind without a hole at the bottom, you gotta crack em open), dinosaur stuff, alot of shells, fabrics for my business, anything with a mushroom on it, and Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin art/memorabilia, funky ashtrays (even though I don't smoke), and of course anything with a turtle or tort on it! :-D


----------



## chase thorn (May 15, 2012)

Very cool collections!


----------



## Tccarolina (May 15, 2012)

I collect Eastern Box turtles, lichens, California rocks, California native plants, natural oddities, etc. I'm always picking up an interesting rock and putting it in the bed of my truck, or in my pocket (my wife hates when they clink around in the dryer).

Steve


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (May 15, 2012)

My collections: Stray kids, cats, dogs turtles/tortoises, ph wait you mean outside of those? LOl I collect carved elephants, seashells, and old glass.


----------



## Katherine (May 15, 2012)

Skeleton keys, antique steamer trunks and designer/hybrid hibiscus.



clare n said:


> Salt n pepper shakers, although not intentionally.... I started with one set of vw beetle ones, then someone saw them and gave me a cow set... Now I have around 12 but I have never actually bought any? I'm not even really that keen on them... It's just gone a bit too far now for me to say I don't actually like them to people haha


I think salt and pepper shakers are an adorable thing to collect! Buuuuut a word of warning....
I worked for a man once who had a picture of a lighthouse in his waiting room from the previous business dweller. A client saw it, assumed he liked them and gave him a figurine. Someone who visited the lighthouse the figurine was modeled from recognized it and gave him a framed photograph. It snowballed into a clinic wide theme (100's!) over the course of a few years and everyone would bring him lighthouse themed gifts for every occasion. In reality he was afraid of the ocean and never visited a light house in person. If you hate salt and pepper shakers- be vocal about it now 



katherine said:


> Skeleton keys, antique steamer trunks, succulents from dive resorts I visit and designer/hybrid hibiscus.
> 
> 
> I think salt and pepper shakers are an adorable thing to collect! Buuuuut a word of warning....
> I worked for a man once who had a picture of a lighthouse in his waiting room from the previous business dweller. A client saw it, assumed he liked them and gave him a figurine. Someone who visited the lighthouse the figurine was modeled from recognized it and gave him a framed photograph. It snowballed into a clinic wide theme (100's!) over the course of a few years and everyone would bring him lighthouse themed gifts for every occasion. In reality he was afraid of the ocean and never visited a light house in person. If you hate salt and pepper shakers- be vocal about it now


----------



## chase thorn (May 15, 2012)

I have a nice little skeleton key collection


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

Haha I don't hate them, we're moving soon I will find a little shelf somewhere for them, I haven't received any for a while  when it gets too much I will say something lol. I love listening to what people collect! When I was little I used to collect erasers in all sorts of novelty shapes etc  im 28 now, not sure what happened to them over the years....


----------



## chase thorn (May 16, 2012)

Here is my tiny indoor cactus/succulent collection!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 17, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> Here is my tiny indoor cactus/succulent collection!



I like the one in the clear goblet!!!


----------



## Kristina (May 17, 2012)

I collect rocks and logs (for my yard and enclosures) along with (of course) turtle and tortoise themed items. I also have an extensive skull/halloween collection (I have things like skeletons, crows, etc.) a horse/western themed collection, and a tiger themed collection. Different rooms in my house have different themes. 

I am an EXTREMELY picky person. If a tiger or turtle or skull looks "cartoonish," for example, I won't touch it with a ten foot pole. If something is lopsided or poorly made or not anatomically correct, then I don't go there either. My husband is VERY good at picking things that I like, my mother is horrible at it


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 17, 2012)

Treadle sewing machines, victrola's, antique pieces of furniture,such as court cupboards,side by sides, glass front book cases, and game tables. Oval bubble glass picture frames,Vietnam era military firearms and ammo, telephones, plus other items, but my passion is old tools,especially old plumber tools from the late 1800s to the early 1900s.


----------



## Missy (May 17, 2012)

Where do I start,LOL. I collect vintage and antique Christmas, Halloween, Easter, 4th july any holiday stuff. I also collect antique wedding pics and other wedding stuff my bedroom is full. Coins, books, silver spoons, old crocks, china, salt dips, penny licks, old farm stuff like chicken waterers and egg boxes and egg scales. My house is full of antique furniture some family pieces. I also collect vintage dog statues and of course turtles and tortoises. Thats just a couple of my collections, LOL.


----------



## Kristina (May 18, 2012)

Len said:


> Treadle sewing machines



I have this one -







My husband got it for me. I don't have the cabinet, keep hoping to come across one, but all I can find are crappy reproduction pieces.


----------



## Kerryann (May 18, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Treadle sewing machines
> ...


That is so neat!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 18, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Treadle sewing machines
> ...


----------



## tortadise (May 18, 2012)

Besides all my torts, and other animals. I have lots of assault rifles. A HUGE collection of African carvings from ebony wood and soap stone. I also collect fossils, dead animals to preserve the skeletal system. Exoskeletal bug shells. Also a lot of African and tribal masks. I have a wooden spoon from the mayans I bought years ago that's like 3000 years old. That's pretty cool.


----------



## chase thorn (May 19, 2012)

I bought 10 cactus today.... I have a problem


----------



## clare n (Jun 4, 2012)

My newest hand made one off baby  thanks mum lol





I love an unusual glass or wooden tortoise


----------



## badkitty (Jun 4, 2012)

I collect anything cats, turtles & post cards of all the places I've been.


----------

